# Goose hunter....



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

Well the season is all over, and im sure we are all counting down to when it opens back up. I was pondering the other day about my season and all the birds I shot. Then a thought popped into my head.... who is the the Best goose hunter in the state, that gets it done day in and day out? And why???


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Maybe our buddy eddie :shock:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

That would be me!

Why because I have more bands then anybody!

Ebay is my friend 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I didn't get his name but I saw "the best Goose Hunter" this year at Farmington Bay. He was shooting at pretty much anything that flew within 200 yds. Only the best of the best would attempt this feat. I wish I could have been able to shake his hand.
R


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Wally. Because he brings a lot to the table.


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

NothinButGreen said:


> Wally. Because he brings a lot to the table.


 oh hands down its him :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm throwing my hat into the ring. I went 355 for 357 shots on geese this year, the 2 times I missed were once because the girl in the snack cart drove between me and the geese I was sneaking on and the other time one stepped off the green into a sand trap just as I pulled the trigger and I shot over its head. You can't hit them all I guess.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Pumpgunner said:


> I'm throwing my hat into the ring. I went 355 for 357 shots on geese this year, the 2 times I missed were once because the girl in the snack cart drove between me and the geese I was sneaking on and the other time one stepped off the green into a sand trap just as I pulled the trigger and I shot over its head. You can't hit them all I guess.


 :lol: Those snack cart girls always mess up my hunts too


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

This is such a dumb thread. Everyone knows it is dkhntrdstn. Dude can flat out kill geese, any time any place.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Quite possibly the lamest thread ever.


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

blackdog said:


> Quite possibly the lamest thread ever.


Whatever it's freaking awesome


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

I would say its the quiet guy. You know the guy that doesnt have to brag and post a million pics of the pile of birds. I just cant remember his screen name, can anybody remember o-||


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Donttreadonme said:


> This is such a dumb thread. Everyone knows it is dkhntrdstn. Dude can flat out kill geese, any time any place.


Thanks for thinking it me. but im farr from it.


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't know who it is, but I would put money on it they run Avery decoys!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goosegambler said:


> I don't know who it is, but I would put money on it they run Avery decoys!!!


No, you got to have Dave Smiths to be successful. Everyone knows that...... :roll:


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> goosegambler said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know who it is, but I would put money on it they run Avery decoys!!!
> ...


I stand corrected, Dave smiths it is!!! The guys that run the Avery's only think they are the best


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

goosegambler said:


> Fowlmouth said:
> 
> 
> > goosegambler said:
> ...


Your both wrong. The best goose hunter uses only 12 decoys at most ever and they are all stuffers!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

The very best goose hunters don't need full body dekes. It's all very zen.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well it ain't the a-holes hunting next to me! :lol:


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

I would say its the man who owns any local golf course.. He gets them by the thousands no dekes needed or calling.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

The problem with being the number one goose hunter in the state of Utah is that every young up-and-comer trying to make a name for himself comes gunning for you. You're never safe, you can never relax. So while you boys argue over who's number one greatest goose hunter in the state of Utah, I'll lay back in the shadows content with knowing that I'm number two!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm really good at hunting them, I just cant kill em...


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

I love this thread, I'm seriously LOLing so hard right now.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Obviously me because I am not afraid to shoot up the roost if need be!


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

Dave B said:


> Obviously me because I am not afraid to shoot up the roost if need be!


No Obviously you would be the dumbest goose hunter if you went and shot the roost!!


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

If they need killin they need killin water or land. One day you chumps will learn!


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

Dave B said:


> If they need killin they need killin water or land. One day you chumps will learn!


I have already learned how to kill them, with there feet down and back pedlin over decoys!! NOT sneaking up and shooting at some birds on a roost


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

Dave B said:


> If they need killin they need killin water or land. One day you chumps will learn!


I don't hate geese and not at war with them, so I hope I never get this dumb comment!


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

C_Wiser said:


> [quote="Dave B":31npg1pk]If they need killin they need killin water or land. One day you chumps will learn!


I have already learned how to kill them, with there feet down and back pedlin over decoys!! NOT sneaking up and shooting at some birds on a roost[/quote:31npg1pk]

Who said I was jump shooting? Floater decs work just as well as full bodies imagine that :O•-:


----------

